# Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag April

*Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....​*Nackte Menschenhaut für die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie für irgendeinen vermeintlich guten Zweck (über das Spendensammeln hinaus) zu Markte zu tragen, ist ja nun beileibe nichts Neues.

Dass eine laut SpiegelOnline (mir bis dato unbekannte) "Umweltorganisation" (auf Deutsch: spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie) "Fishlove" nun mit den Nacktfotos von Promis (kenn ich auch fast keinen von) auf Spiegel Online präsentiert wird, dürfte sicher auch weniger am Interesse an "Fishlove" oder dem Schutz der Fische liegen, denn am bei fast jedem wohl zumindest latent vorhandenen Voyeurismus - mit dem Versprechen nackte Promis sehen zu können (man sieht natürlich eigentlich eh nix....)....

Siehe selber:
http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/f...romis-und-tote-fische-fotostrecke-135797.html

Da sind mir persönlich die Angelkalender mit (halb)nackten Mädels, die auch jedes Jahr kursieren, doch deutlich angenehmer (und weniger verlogen?)

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Matthias_R (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*

Hm. seltsam. Wenn die Leute Fische töten, um damit zu posieren, dann ist dat jut. Wenn wir Fische angeln, um sie zu essen (oder auch wieder schwimmen zu lassen) ist das pöhse.


----------



## <carp> (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*

Die solten lieber mehr fisch essen das sind ja alle Mager Modells:-D


----------



## phirania (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*

Schlechtes Kopfkino bekommt man davon....|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
Einziger Lichtblick ist die Dame mit dem Schwertfisch.
Die beiden mögen sich wirklich.|rolleyes


----------



## rippi (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*

Hab's mir bis zum 5ten Bild angeguckt. Danach war mir das zu dumm, wieso glaubt man das man mit behaarten Kerlen die Fischen schützt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*

Ich stell mich mit meiner Wampe das näxte Mal auch zur Verfügung (muss dann halt als Klappenfoto in die Mitte, wegen Wampengröße ;-)) - aber nur für Anglerschutz, nicht für Fischschutz ;-))


----------



## Holz Hecht (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich stell mich mit meiner Wampe das näxte Mal auch zur Verfügung (muss dann halt als Klappenfoto in die Mitte, wegen Wampengröße ;-)) - aber nur für Anglerschutz, nicht für Fischschutz ;-))



Thomas du bist unser Mann :m


:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Laichzeit (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*



rippi schrieb:


> Hab's mir bis zum 5ten Bild angeguckt. Danach war mir das zu dumm, wieso glaubt man das man mit behaarten Kerlen die Fischen schützt?



Hab ich mich auch gefragt, wer hängt sich sowas an die Wand?
Naja, Appetit auf Fisch hab ich jetzt nicht mehr.
Hätten sie lieber ein paar knackige Dirnen in Szene gesetzt.


----------



## Esox 1960 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*

Zum Glück sieht man wenigstens nichts "untermaßiges ."

........Schwachsinn...... !


----------



## Deep Down (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*

"Fishlove"?

Sodomie ist in D-Land zum Glück verboten!

Warum gucken die eigentlich alle so ernst/leicht unterdrückt angeekelt? Wenn es stinkt, dann ist hoffentlich nicht der Fisch dran Schuld.

Man muß echt nicht jeder geldgeilen Verirrung ne Bühne bieten!


----------



## phirania (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*

Also Bild 8 ist das Einzige wo was rüber kommt.
Und was den Fischgeruch angeht,ist nicht nur den Frauen vor behalten...


----------



## GeorgeB (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*

Nackte Promis posieren wieder mal für ... sich selbst. Und treffen sich danach zum Fischessen im Nobelrestaurant.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*

Der war auch gut ! ;-)))


----------



## Norbi (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*

Ups.....Nach den Bildern zu urteiln,sind die Fische vom Aussehen der sogenannten Promis vereckt.
Thomas mach das bitte weg......WÜRG!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*

da musch durch - das sin Bromis ;-)))


----------



## Norbi (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> da musch durch - das sin Bromis ;-)))



Ja das weiss ich doch das Garnelen und Fische Bromis sind,aber der Rest????


----------



## Ukel (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*

Kennst irgendwer einen dieser C-, D- oder was auch immer Promis? 
Naja, beim nächsten Dschungelcamp wird der/die eine oder andere möglicherweise auftauchen, da können sie nochmal hautnah Kontakt mit lebenden Aalen aufnehmen.
Ansonsten, vollkommen überflüssige Aktion # u


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*

Bäääääähhhhhh........
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Die Fische sind weitaus ansehnlicher als die C-Promis !


----------



## Laichzeit (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*



Ukel schrieb:


> Naja, beim nächsten Dschungelcamp wird der/die eine oder andere möglicherweise auftauchen, da können sie nochmal hautnah Kontakt mit lebenden Aalen aufnehmen.
> Ansonsten, vollkommen überflüssige Aktion # u



Die Aale werden die Fische auf den Fotos um den Tod beneiden.

Was ist wohl danach mit den Fischen passiert? 
Gegessen?
Nach Fisch schmecken die sowieso und bei den nervigen Gräten stören die paar Sackhaare auch nicht weiter.


----------



## hanzz (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich stell mich mit meiner Wampe das näxte Mal auch zur Verfügung (muss dann halt als Klappenfoto in die Mitte, wegen Wampengröße ;-)) - aber nur für Anglerschutz, nicht für Fischschutz ;-))


Mit nem 40 Pfünder würden wir richtig gut aussehen [emoji6]


----------



## Seele (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*

Können wir nicht einmal ne Zensur machen? Dient ja wirklich dem Allgemeinwohl. Der ander lässt 5 Katzenhaie schlachten um sich mit den zu fotografieren und nennt das Fischschutz, ich kann gar nicht so viel fressen....


----------



## kati48268 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*

Sind doch über die Jahre auch ein paar international bekannte Filmstars dabei gewesen; Ben Kingsley, Gillian Anderson, Judi Dench,... und auch ansprechende Fotos dabei, ob die ansonsten in GB zur A oder C-Rubrik gehören, weiß i net & ist mir auch recht wurscht.

"Gegen Überfischung, bzw. destruktive Fangmethoden", kein Ziele, welche ich ablehne, aber mir wird auf den schnellen Blick nicht wirklich klar wofür die Einnahmen verwendet werden. #c

Ansonsten funktioniert es nun mal bei der Suche nach Aufmerksamkeit so, die Masse klickt eher auf einen nackten Arxch als auf eine wissenschaftliche Studie.
Da wird dieser Thread bei dem Titel keine Ausnahme sein; wetten?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ansonsten funktioniert es nun mal bei der Suche nach Aufmerksamkeit so, die Masse klickt eher auf einen nackten Arxch als auf eine wissenschaftliche Studie.
> Da wird dieser Thread bei dem Titel keine Ausnahme sein; wetten?!


Unglaublich, oder?
;-)))

Von allem anderen ab:
 "Fishlove" hat auch irgendwie eher was sodomistisches als was seriöses...


----------



## kati48268 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*

OT:
Auch wir mussten & müssen manchmal zu solchen Mitteln greifen
(Video) NACKT-Anglerin fängt REKORD-Hecht!!!
fast 11.000 Klicks damals - könnt mich jetzt noch wegschmeisen |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*

Das war bei Dir (nicht WIR haben das gemacht, WIR habens nur stehen lassen) aber AB-intern (bzw. für ne Platzpatronen-Petition) und nicht über "seriöse" Medien wie Spiegel wie bei "Fishlove"..

Anglerboard klingt aber auch per se schon mehr nach "seriös" (bzw. max. nach Anglerlatein ;-)) und weniger nach Sodomie, wie z. B. "Fishlove"...
;-)))

Und spendensammelnde Schützerdindustrie fürs Meer und Meeregestier gibts doch eh schon zu Hauf - auch ohne hässliche, englische Nackerte mit toten Fischen....


----------



## GeorgeB (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "Fishlove" hat auch irgendwie eher was sodomistisches als was seriöses...



Wahrscheinlich werde ich alt. Ich denk' dabei ans Fressen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*

Gutes Essen soll ja Sex des Alters sein ;-))))


----------



## Angel-Klaus (25. März 2016)

|wavey: Also,

ich bin ja neu hier, daher muss ich mich eigentlich zurückhalten mit kritischen Äußerungen |bla:, aber:

Die Organisation Fishlove hat ja Ziele, die nicht mit denen der Angler in Widerspruch stehen sondern uns eher helfen würden als schaden.

Zweitens kann auf deren Seite nachgelesen werden:



> None of the fish depicted in the photographs have been specifically caught for the purposes of making these photographs, and would have been landed irrespective of whether these photographs were taken or not. Other than in very unusual circumstances, the fish we photograph are eaten afterwards.



Was sowviel heißen soll wie:



> Keiner der Fische, die in den Fotografien dargestellt sind, wurden für die Zwecke der Herstellung dieser Aufnahmen speziell gefangen. Sie wären gefangen worden unabhängig davon, ob diese Fotos gemacht wurden oder nicht. Anders als in anderen ungewöhnlichen Umständen wurden die Fische, die wir fotografieren, danach gegessen.



So und Prominente als Lobby für eine gute Sache zu gewinnen, das ist ja dass, was jeder Verein/Verband machen sollte - siehe aktueller Dachverbands-Thread. :q

Ist das hier nur ein Ulk-Thread oder verstehe ich etwas falsch oder anders: was ist der Sinn dieses Threads hier? #c

Viele Grüße und hallo im Forum!


----------



## JasonP (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*

Wer sich heutzutage alles Promi schimpft |kopfkrat
Wie thomas, muss auch ich sagen, dass ich kaum einen davon kenne


----------



## fishingoutlaw (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*

Mit Essen spielt man nicht .... diese F-Promis können mir gestohlen bleiben aber die Fische wären doch was für auf den Grill


----------



## Laichzeit (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*



fishingoutlaw schrieb:


> Mit Essen spielt man nicht ....


Auch ein gängiges Argument gegen C&R.


----------



## crisis (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*

Thomas, Schande über Dich, dass Du Emma Thompson nicht kennst. Mehr oder weniger unser Jahrgang. Ist natürlich schon ein paar Jahre her.

83 Millionen Deutsche, + 6 Milliarden Menschen. Nur weil Promis bei uns nicht bekannt sind muss nicht heißen, dass sie keine sind und ins Camp müssen.

Meiner Meinung nach ist alles, was die Menschheit gegenüber dem aquatischen Lebewesen sensibilisiert, gut. Die genaue Message der Kampagne entzieht sich auch mir. Wenn aber Überfischung und sinnlose Tötung von Fischen das Thema ist, Thumps up!

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*



crisis schrieb:


> Die genaue Message der Kampagne entzieht sich auch mir.


Aber Hauptsache es wird irgendwie, irgendwas geschützt - ich bin für Anglerschutz....


----------



## crisis (25. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*

Voll dabei. Wer war das, der (die) gesagt hat, die schlechteste Publicity ist keine Publicity? Marilyn Monroe (lechzt), oder?


----------



## Angel-Klaus (26. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich bin für Anglerschutz....


So pauschal bin ich das nicht. Aber:

Fishlove ist gegen zerstörerische und nicht nachhaltige Fischfang-Methoden. Angeln ist meiner Meinung nach eine nachhaltige Fischfang-Methode.

Der Mitgründer dieser Initiative ist Besitzer einer Sushi-Bar in Breston. Daraus kann man ableiten, dass er nichts gegen Fischfang haben kann und ihn vermutlich auch Qualität und Preis interessieren.

Also ist Fishlove ja indirekt Anglerschutz, so sehe ich das jedenfalls. :m

@offtopic: Judi Dench und Sir Ben Kingsley in einem Satz mit Anderen als F-Promis zu bezeichnen, ist schon ein Statement.  Aber dies ist ja eine Insel-Initative ist mit deren National-Ikonen und die sind hier nicht immer so bekannt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*

Bei aktuell über 7 Milliarden
Menschen auf dem Globus,habe ich  generelle Nachhaltigkeits-
zweifel.[emoji57]


----------



## Angel-Klaus (26. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Bei aktuell über 7 Milliarden
> Menschen auf dem Globus,habe ich  generelle Nachhaltigkeits-
> zweifel.[emoji57]



Och, so global gesehen sind wir doch sehr nachhaltig: bis auf die paar Satelliten und Raketen, die wir ins All senden, wird die Erde die gleiche sein, wenn wir mal alle weg sind. :vik:


----------



## Justsu (29. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> [...]
> Naja, Appetit auf Fisch hab ich jetzt nicht mehr.
> [...]


 
Ziel erreicht!

Ich muss gestehen, ich finde die Fotos größtenteils sehr gut gemacht! Bei (fast) allen allerdings mehr vom fotografisch/künstlerischen Aspekt her, als vom erotischen

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## zetti77 (29. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*

#t sagen wirs mal so die Fische sind ästhetischer als die körper dahinter|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*

Das würd ich unterschreiben ;-)))


----------



## Jose (30. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*

Thomas, du bist gefährdet - wie ich und wohl viele andere:
eine hübsche nicht-bepelzte turnt einfach eher an.
aufn ersten (bl)kick, bevors hirn einsetzt.
müssen wir einfach konstatieren: petra ist im marketing einfach top.

der gelinkte artikel erinnert mich eher an morris
gut zu wissen, klar. 
gefühlt aber lieber die petra-pelzfreien-tussis


hattu mal frau doktor dazu befragt? mach das

frau dr. unbepelzt und der dafv ist fettich :m


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. März 2016)

*AW: Nackte Promis für Fischschutz....*

Also bitte ja.|bigeyes
Sich Frau Dr. bepelzt oder unbepelzt vorzustellen, verursacht erschreckendes Kino im Kopf.....|scardie:|scardie:|scardie:

Oder meinst du "in Tierfelle gehüllt"?|supergri


----------

